# Low oil shut off in Honda Engines



## Nicky (Jul 2, 2006)

I have a problem with my honda engine, which stopped due to low oil. But When I fill up the oil again, I couldn't start again. (couldn't pull the rope). 
Should I reset something in order for the engine to know that there is enough oil?
Do I have to do something to start it up?
How does the system work anyway?

Thanks 
Nicky


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

It senses your a little low on oil, and gives the engine no spark..... you should still be able to turn it over..... exactly how low was it? do you know if you even have a oil sensor?


----------



## Nicky (Jul 2, 2006)

Honda Gx140 has an oil cesnor, and it was way low and thick.

Nicky


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Sounds like you seized it then.


----------

